# Kings Crowdsource the Draft



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Marcus Smart definitely won't fall past 8.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Seeing a guy like Mullin nodding in approval while stat geeks explain the results of their regressions from their living rooms is priceless.


----------

